# NIC help needed please.



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I have no idea but I did move the thread to the UK forum. Please let me know if I am wrong.

BTW, welcome to the forum


----------



## bobbydylan (Jun 22, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I have no idea but I did move the thread to the UK forum. Please let me know if I am wrong.[
> 
> doh!!
> 
> thankyou


----------



## NuttyElectrician (Jun 23, 2011)

I believe the electrician themselves have to be NICEIC registered, so no, you won't be able to tout business as an NICEIC registered business (as far as i know). I had a guy work for me a few months back, he left and he was the one who did all the inspector work, so i was buggered on that front.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

You will be still NICEIC Registered but for an interim period only. Your Company holds the Registation only so long as you employ someone as the 'qualifying manager.' The manager can be any individual in your employ and you can nominate anyone - usually an approved electrician for this role. Phone the NICEIC to get the full details. Such Managers come and go all the time so there is a system in place to cover this event,

Frank


----------



## bobbydylan (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks alot for the info guys

Cheers


----------



## JNV (Jul 22, 2011)

*niceic*

i


bobbydylan said:


> hi
> 
> we set up our company about 5 years ago but only recently became NICEIC registered, now the electrician who went through all the NIC inspections is having to leave the company to move to australia (lucky so and so) so when he leaves will our company still be NIC registered or will it get rescinded when he leaves?
> 
> ...


 If he was yous QS then you have 6 mth to get a new one.
But if not and not that much has changed then no you will be fine.
Phone your area assesor and ask him ,he will be glad to know now and not on your yearly assessment day


----------



## JNV (Jul 22, 2011)

If he was yous QS then you have 6 mth to get a new one.
But if not and not that much has changed then no you will be fine.
Phone your area assesor and ask him ,he will be glad to know now and not on your yearly assessment day


----------

